# knetworkmanager: nothing happens after entering WPA passwd

## dogshu

I'm visiting relatives and am having strange problems with knetworkmanager.  First of all, the icon in the systray is a tiny little circle, almost looks like the period at the end of this sentence.  OK, not very intuitive, but I click on it, and it just gives me an option to type in a hidden network.  Again, odd, since there are many networks around.

I click "Show More" and it shows wireless networks.  Great!  I click on the wireless network I want to connect to, and am prompted for the WPA/WPA2 password.  I enter it, click OK, and... nothing.  Nothing happens at all.  The dialog goes away, but there are no notifications at all, and the knetworkmanager icon remains a tiny little circle.

I check dmesg and /var/log/messages, but there's no indication that knetworkmanager tried to do anything at all.  Nothing from networkmanager or my wifi card shows up.  It looks like knetworkmanager is just ignoring any input.

Anyone have an idea what could be going on?

----------

## ablepharus

Not very helpfull, but I have the exact same Problem.

EDIT:

The whole knetworkmanager ui seems to refuse to work. When I have a wired connection, knetworkmanger informs me, that eth0 is activated and I have a connection. But I can't cut the connection using the knetworkmanager interface.

EDIT2:

Updating knetworkmanager to 4.4.0_p20110513 solved it for me.

regards ablepharus

----------

## numberinn

Same problem, same solution; thanks ablepharus  :Wink: 

It looks like the p20110415 is unable to store the connection data if inputted through the "default" dialog but it works if you add the connection manually through the "manage connections" dialog.

----------

